# NAV 2005, Live update errors LU1806 & LU1812



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello again all. When i first activated Norton Internet Security 2005 (anti spyware edition), i received the error message: "Norton Anti Virus does not support the repair feature. Please uninstall and reinstall. This i did. Now whenever i try to update using live update i always get a problem with the NAV update. It says:



> Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
> 
> NAVNT 11.5.0
> 
> ...


Sorry that is a little long but i thought it might be necessary for diagnosis. There is also a red cross next to Norton Antivirus with the detail:


> LU1806: Live update was not able to install any of the 1 updates that you selected


There is then a plus sign to click which gives more information under the heading NAV 2005 program update:


> LU1812: A program that was part of this update failed when it ran. This update was not applied.


I have searched the other threads on this forum relating to this error but they do not seem to apply to mine. The pages which the error links to on the symantec site do not help either. I have been emailing symantec technical support for over three weeks and have exchanged more than 15 emails with them yet the problem still persists. So far i have tried:

1)Using the Symantec Automated Support Assistant (no errors found)
2)Running Live update in interactive mode
3)Uninstalling/reinstalling.
4)Uninstalling, cleaning all the NIS registry keys and searching for and deleting all remainging symantec files.
5)Uninstalling using SymNRT and reinstalling.
6)Checking the: 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem\NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation" registry entry is set to 0.
7)Setting full folder permission for Symantec Shared and Norton Antivirus.
8)Setting full folder permission for Norton Anti virus.
9)Sending a still warm pigs heart to symantec along with a threatening and psychotic letter.

Sorry this post is so long but i would be really grateful for some help on this one. It seems Symantec dont have a clue as to how to solve this. Anyone else managed to fix this problem or did you get so tired of reinstalling that you ditched it and got something else?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

is the fiirewall in sp2 allowing it access to the internet?


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes it connects ok and all the other updates install without a hitch. It downloads the 759k NAV update ok. The error occurs when live update starts to install it. I think this means all the ports it needs are open for access.


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, and while i think on the Automated support assistant on the symantec site doesn't show up any issues either.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Have Symantec ever suggested updating/replacing your Live Update files?. If not, have a look at this and see what you think (I think you would need the December 2004 version for home users);http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/files/lu/lu.html


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If you are still having problems, I just came across another source of Live Update Files. I have no idea if this varies in any way from the version I posted the link for yesterday;http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...&prod=Norton AntiVirus&ver=2005&osv=&osv_lvl=

Following their decision to stop supporting anything older than 2004 versions, a lot of Symantec links now seem to lead to an error message, but this latest page was modified last month, so I assume it is for the latest LU version.

PS. I've just read the text file linked from the above page and it does refer to LU version 2.6 dated December 2004, so it appears both links will get you the same version.


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

NIS 2005 comes bundled with LU 2.6. Despite this Symantec asked me to remove some files which might be damaged and replace them. This didn't solve the problem. I have just tried uninstalling LU completely with add/remove and then installing it again from the download you linked to. The new version then wouldnt recognise that there were other symantec products on the pc and only checked updates for itself. It then smugly informed me it was up to date.  I removed everything and reinstalled it and the original LU1806 and L1812 errors are still there. Thanks for trying but that didnt solve it.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

In post #3 you said LU downloaded the definitions update, but couldn't/wouldn't install it. 

What happens when you use the Intelligent Updater option on the Symantec site (this is the one where you get the whole database, over 6MB, as an .exe file and install it yourself, without any LU interaction?).

If IU works for you, you will at least get the latest definitions while you continue your attempts to find a fix, (or study the alternative programs!).


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmm that sounds like a good idea. The virus definition files install no problem, sorry maybe i wasnt clear on that. It seems the stumbling block is actually an update for Norton antivirus(the program itself). It is labelled as Norton Antivirus 2005 program update. Ill have a look at intelligent updater although from what i recall this is just a virus definition updater. However i believe that LU and intelligent updater can be run side by side without a hitch so it is probably worth a try.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry, I misunderstood your reference to the 794K? file as being to the defs update. IU will only update your defs, which you don't need.

(If you get the email version of this post please ignore, as I see you answered my question already!)


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes, sorry, 794k was not referring to a virus definition update but to a program update.


> If you have followed the steps in the KB article with 8 sections, I assume you uninstalled all the NIS components. Were you advised to use SymNRT to get rid of all of it?


Yes. I have tried uninstalling everything and cleaning out the registry and using symNRT to completely kill it off, yet the reinstalled version always throws up the same error. Maybe i need to install it another way? At the moment i just use the complete recommended install.


> I only just noticed your reference to NIS, I believe the Symantec 'suites' are even more problematical than the 'stand alone' versions of their programs.


LOL, tell me about it. On my last PC i ran Avast trouble free so didnt realise how much the norton program has expanded to include all this other malarkey. I wanted the firewall capabilities of Norton to give me protection now i have swapped to an always on broadband connection. Once this twelve month subscription is up i will be back asking about more reliable products.


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

> (If you get the email version of this post please ignore, as I see you answered my question already!)


Too late.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, if I really minded looking foolish, I would have stopped at post #10!

You really seem to have hit a brick wall with this (although I must confess I didn't attempt to read all 30,000 plus articles those LU numbers brought up in the Symantec KB search I did!).

I had NAV 2003 as a stand alone program and only switched because I got the runaround from their website when attempting to renew my sub (operator error is, of course, a possibility). I settled on NOD32 for about the same money as the NAV renewal would have cost, and am very happy with it. I'm still on dialup, so the free ZA firewall is good enough for me.


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok thanks for your time and effort TOGG. The error numbers i have seem to relate to many different possible failures. As you say the Symantec KB has lots of articles but i cant seem to find anything else to try applicable to my situation. I have just received a new mail from symantec:



> James, I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Please note that this is not a common issue that Symantec Technical Support has come across. As you are still facing the issue, I suggest that you uninstall all Symantec products including LiveUpdate and then install Norton Internet Security [NIS] in C:\Norton Internet Security rather than C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security.
> 
> I understand that it is quite annoying to repeat the uninstallation procedure again, however please note that this is the best way to resolve this issue. So I suggest that you please carefully follow all the instructions provided below.


There follows a NASA length checklist which is the full uninstallation instructions. They also suggest installing the d/led version of LU rather than the one on the cd. I also seem to be onto my third tech support now, i get the feeling this one is being chucked around the office like a hot potato.  

I will try this tonight when i get in from work and see if it helps.


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

I followed all the latest instructions symantec sent to the letter, basically:
Uninstalling everything,
removing all left over files,
cleaning registry,
prepping the PC for NIS install (cleaning temp, closing background tasks etc)
installing the latest version of live update from the web download,
installing NIS 2005 anti spyware edition to C:\N I S (as in previous quote),
ensuring LU is in interactive mode,
downloading all the program updates before definitions.

I still get the same 2 (Lu1806 and LU1812) error messages, this has not solved the problem.

This time, however, after activating NIS with the product key i get this pop up: "LU1840 Automatic Live Update is already running in the background. Please wait for this LU session to finish before running LU again."

I checked that error message in the Sym KB and found this article:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...iSpyware Edition&src=sg&pcode=nis&svy=&csm=no
The problem has not reoccurred and i could run LU fine after closing the error message. I also checked taskmon and LU is not constantly running. I think this is probably a symptom of the fruity installation order and doesnt have anything to do with the original problem though. Any new ideas anyone?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I wish I had!

Have I understood the latest Symantec advice correctly, you were told to install the downloaded version of the whole program, or only of NAV/Live Update?. 

Seems odd, but I suppose the version on their servers will have had some of the glitches on the older CD version corrected by now (but not the one affecting you, apparently!).

PS. What exactly is a 'fruity' installation? Not just a typo for 'faulty' I hope!


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Just a couple of things to try, may or may not help.
1) Delete everything in your temp folder. Start. Run, type %TEMP% then enter. Delete everthing in the folder.
That was recommended by symantic when I had a corrupt LU file.
2) have you tried installing in safe mode?


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Symantec told me to install Live update from the download and the rest of Norton internet security from the cd as per normal. 

"Fruity" is my non technical term for when anything does not go exactly to plan. I was working on the assumption that having live update installed before any other symantec products gave it "the fear" to use another technical term.

The tech guys im corresponding with at Symantec seem to think this is a little strange. Im picking up bad vibes and expect the "well, we think your screwed, but in a neat and unique kind of way" email soon....


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

> Just a couple of things to try, may or may not help.
> 1) Delete everything in your temp folder. Start. Run, type %TEMP% then enter. Delete everthing in the folder.
> That was recommended by symantic when I had a corrupt LU file.
> 2) have you tried installing in safe mode?


I have already tried deleting the temp folder contents via the process you mentioned, unfortunately. I have not however tried installing in safe mode. If you think that is worth a shot ill give it a try. The pain is that uninstalling each bit of this flaming program and reinstalling takes me about an hour. All the time of which i spend sweating and frantic, chain smoking and gulping down mojitos in fear of some killer virus wiping out my shiny new PC while the AV and firewall software is down. The joys of new technology eh?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Two questions occur to me;

1. Would AVG or Avast! and free ZA take care of your security for now (assuming the 'one way' XP firewall is not good enough) and,

2. Is this where you politely ask for your money back?


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

Installing from safe mode does not stop the errors. Another one to add to the list. 

Those two questions have been occurring to me as well. I ran avast on my previous machine and it did an adequate if not foolproof job (although that horrendous klaxon sound when a virus is detected has obviously been recorded from a fallout bunker). Although Norton cannot update its program files, the virus definitions slot in without hitch, so it does a least afford a good portion of security even its current state. This being a new PC, and having watched a scary documentary on cyber crime and botnets last week, my paranoia tells me to stick with the symantec product. I do feel more secure with norton than i did with avast however much of a misapprehension that may be. If this problem cannot be resolved via this forum or symantec tech support however, i do not see much choice but to resort to Q2.


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

jamesrwatson,

Don't know if this will solve the problem but I have had good luck totally uninstalling Norton SystemWorks by:

1) Setting Restore Point
2) Setting the "view" in folder options (start>>control panel>> folder options) to display "hidden files and folders", "extensions for known file types", and "protected operating system files"
3) Starting up in Safe Mode
4) While in Safe Mode: 
a) deleting temp. files
b) using add/remove to uninstall all Norton/Symantec programs.
(have noticed when trying to uninstall LiveUpdate that a warning 
comes up that Liveupdate still has some Symantec files associated 
with it at which point I abort the uninstall of Liveupdate)

In your case at this point, using SymNRT as a follow up to using 
Add/Remove.

c) Complete a search for Symantec, Norton, and nprotect with the 
search set to look in "all files and folders" and with the "more advanced 
options" activated to search in "system", "hidden files", and 
subfolders, deleting all files the search yields. The nprotect search 
has given warnings that a few found files if deleted could effect the 
operation of the computer. To be safe, I have not deleted those files.
5) After using the Add/Remove and deleting all possible files the search yielded, rebooted the computer into Normal mode.
6) Using the "Find in Registry" function of the Regseeker registry cleaner, searched for Norton and deleted the Norton registry entries, repeated the search for Norton registry entries and deleted any additional entries found then searched for Symantec and deleted the Symantec registry entries found. Repeated the search for Symantec and deleted any additional Symantec entries. 
7) Rebooted the computer.
8) Went back into Add/Remove and if any Norton or Symantec programs such as Liveupdate still showed up, clicked on them to uninstall. Have found that Liveupdate usually still shows up in Add/Remove but when activating to uninstall Liveupdate, a message comes up indicating that Liveupdate may already be uninstalled and asking if want to remove Liveupdate from the Add/Remove list to which yes is clicked.

Not sure if this will be helpful but in my experience it has virtually cleaned out all Norton or Symantec files as well as about 250 registry entries.

Site for Regseeker:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2579.html


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

jrw,

I understand your thinking about having a paid AV program, because, however illogical it may seem, I also felt I would be better protected by a 'name' product that actually cost me something!

Assuming that option 2 becomes inevitable, there are, of course, lots of sites and magazine articles carrying comparisons of security programs and producing recommendations. All of these have to be taken with a pinch of salt, unless by an academic body that isn't trying to sell something and even then, if the nature and size of the samples used is not clear, may not be as conclusive as they might appear.

NAV and Kapersky seem to get the highest rating at most sites and that did influence my judgement when I was looking for a replacement.

Having made the above comments about comparative tests, a test recently 'proved' how good NOD was, but only in one set of unusual, but not impossible, circumstances. They allowed various programs to get three months behind with their updates and then exposed them to stuff found 'in the wild' during those three months, plus some 'zoo' samples.

Despite not having any definitions for them, NOD caught 90% of the 'new' threats, and got an overall score of 70%, while the other programs did much worse. Obviously, any of the 30% missed by NOD could still have killed your computer, but the point is that NOD should be more effective against all new threats in that gap before defs get updated; http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2005_05.php

End of commercial. Unfortunately, I am not on a commission with NOD!


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

TOGG, cheers for that info, interesting results. That will definitely help if all else fails. I understand what you say about sample sizes. Take a look at the sample sizes displayed on the bottom of the screen during adverts for anti-ageing creams.  Always read the small print!


Thanks also to Polak. That run through you have provided seems much more comprehensive than the one given me by Symantec. Given that it is not a problem with program settings, corrupt files or outdated versions and that no matter what i do the same error always occurs, there must be something remaining after the uninstall which propogates the error on reinstallation. Hopefully your post may kill everything off (certainly it will clean out more registry entries).

I have just returned from the supermarket, however, with thirty two limes and fully intend to spend the rest of today sitting in the garden drinking mojitos. The sunshine appears far too rarely around here to surrender it to this fiendish software. I will probably get around to the umpteenth install/reinstall of this swine tonight or tomorrow if i am not still too unbalanced on rum. Thanks for your help, i will post the results soon.

James


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

jamesrwatson,

Something I should have included in my initial post is that, if in the course of doing a search for Symantec and Norton, you attempt to delete a Norton or Symantec folder and it doesn't want to delete, open the folder and delete all the files you can that are within that folder.


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

I am glad to see that I am not the only one having this same trouble. A brand new laptop from Dell that I used the enlcosed Norton disc to install the program. I agree that the next step is to delete Norton and all it's programs. My concern is that you all have already done this and then reinstalled it and still come up with the same thing! What about switching to MaCaFee? Incidentally, I am not as computer-literate as you all.


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

If you decide to use RegSeeker to search out all the Norton and Symantec registry entries, just to be safe read through each registry entry RegSeeker finds to be sure it's a Norton or Symantec registry entry. It's always wise to be careful.


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

I believe I have now safely removed all of the Norton, Symantec files, etc. Since this new laptop already has Service Pack 2 installed along with the firewall and security stuff but only is missing Virus protection and since I have an old (2003) Norton Anitvirus CD without all the other Symantec stuff, would it make sense to just install using the 2003 antivirus disc, and then try and get the updates to that even tho Norton now tells you that they won't support it by phone, etc but will update it? That way there would not be any competition between Windows and Norton.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I used to have NAV 2003 and never had many problems with it. I believe that you could still get definitions (but not program updates). I'm not sure what, if anything, you would need to do to 'register' it during installation to make sure you can get access to new definitions.

If you are on a limited budget, you might do better to look at the free programs, AVG or Avast!, than to install what is now an old program. If finance is not a problem, have a look at NOD32 or KaperskyAV.


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks. I think I will go that route rather than screwing around with Norton. Any comments about which is better? And rather than go with the trial version just go ahead and install the regular version?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If you're talking about the free programs, I can't really say because I have never used either of them. A magazine here in the UK, called 'Computeractive', recently ran a feature which concluded that AVG was probably the best, but I have no idea what they took into account.

As for NOD and Kapersky, as a NOD user I'm obviously biased, but if you check the link to avcomparatives that I posted on 27th June, you should, eventually, find your way to their main site and see what conclusions they reach.


----------



## Craig Fletch (Jul 2, 2005)

Snap. I too have a Dell, 5 days old and with the same problem of not being able to install the Norton Virus 2005 update. 5 hours solid into the problem and no joy.


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

Lots of luck. I took a couple of days going throught the various hoops that Norton kept sending, none of which worked as others have said on this site. I finally spent some time completely getting rid of all Symantec stuff something that Norton suggested as a last straw. However, the comment was made that if I did get everything deleted and then reinstalled the whole thing, it would work fine!!! I am currently considering trying McAfee anitvirus and not installing any of the other stuff, depending on the Windows firewall and other security stuff that came with the new computer which already has service pack 2 installed.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Not to cloud any minds but I am currently using NIS 2003 which includes the NAV. Am using this on WinXP Pro SP2 without any problems and get the auto updates. I have been using this since November '04. 
On the other hand, I can share your headaches with installing/re-installing NIS2002 with the NAV on Win98SE which I dual boot. I finally did all I could do, gave up and installed the free trial of AVG with the Firewall feature. So far, so good; for 4 days at least. Good luck to you.


----------



## Craig Fletch (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm going to try the consumer route. I bought the Norton with the Dell, so Dell have sold me something that is not 'fit for pupose'. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi again. Here is what I have done with regard to the Norton Security stuff. I uninstalled everything, everyplace. I then went and bought McAfee Antivirus, not the their big package. The installation instructions were much more detailed than when I installed the Norton stuff that came with the Dell Computer.
Pre-install:
Disabel firewalls or programs that block ads, cookies, and ActiveX controls.

Configure Microsoft Internet Explorer:
Open Internet Explorer
On the Tools menu, click 'Internet Options' to open the Internet Options dialog box.
Security tab - click default button
Privacy tab - click the 'Default' button
Probgrams tab - click 'Reset Web Settings.'
Advanced tab - click 'Restore Defaults'.

Delete Internet Cache:
Click General tab and click 'Delete Files'.
When a dialog window appears, put a check mark next to 'Delete Offline Content' and click OK.

Delete corrupted ActiveX controls
Click the 'Settings' button.
Note: The settings' dialog box appears.
View the ActiveX directory by clicking the 'View Object' button
Note: The 'Downloaded Program Files' window opens.
Remove the following ActiveX objects below (if they exist) by right clicking each one, and then click 'Remove'.
1. BrowseFolderPopup Class
2. DwnldGroupMgr Class
3. McAfee.com Operating System Class
4. Any object enclosed in brackets with numbers and letters.
When finished, close the'Downloaded Program' window.
Click OK to close settings.
Click OK to close Internet Options.

Then install the program.

Connect to the Internet and register, then go for the updates which went fine.

I then was able to scan my whole computer (no viruses) and then put back the Internet firewall. I use Earthlink as my browser and put back their popup blocker and their spam management program which I have on high setting.

This all cost me $49 - Office Depot $20 mail in rebate - but it was worth it. I am going to copy this to Dell.


----------



## sureshot_007 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have NAV 2005 and it does the exact same thing. I had my comp sent back to me from Gateway after they had to replace a faulty memory stick. Anyway, it started for me after I deleted Macafee from my system (NAV and Macafee both came bundled) . I haven't figured how to get rid of the stupid message but I figured out how to update virus definitions so I can at least use NAV. If you already know how to do this then just skip the rest of the this post. 

I turn off Live Update and then frequently go to Norton's website and download the current virus definitions. 


I then run the program and everything is updated. Sometimes I have to run several times for NAV to accept it. 

If this message was blatantly obvious and already known sorry to waste your time. If I ever fix the problem this will be the first place I post.

Hope I could help.


----------



## DianeP (Jul 14, 2005)

I just had the same problem, did almost exactly what you did. Started from scratch-ended up with the same errors. I think what helped the most was to disable automatic live update. Also disabled everything!! under the option tab in the norton window (removed check marks on e-mail I mean everything) Then I only downloaded one thing at a time, starting at the top, and rebooting every time it installed. After every reboot went back and checked the option tab, and made sure everything in the whole window said off or disable. Live update kept coming back enable-had to shut it off almost every time. It was very time consuming but-- now its working. Hope this works for anyone else that has this problem!


----------



## George Wrigh (Jun 29, 2005)

I do have Norton antivirus 2004 (not the whole new program) on both of our desktops without Service Pack 2 (had problems with that screwing up my email and work processing [Word Perfect] until I deleted it), and automatic update works fine. No firewall on those, tho. However, as I said before, I gave up on the Norton package that came with our new laptop with Windows XP and Service Pack 2, and ended up installing McAfee Antivirus which works fine. The instructions that came with McAfee Antivirus were much more specific prior to installing the program and the laptop has a firewall.


----------



## tbailz (Jul 15, 2005)

Delete corrupted ActiveX controls
Click the 'Settings' button.
Note: The settings' dialog box appears.
View the ActiveX directory by clicking the 'View Object' button
Note: The 'Downloaded Program Files' window opens.
Remove the following ActiveX objects below (if they exist) by right clicking each one, and then click 'Remove'.
Delete corrupted ActiveX controls
Click the 'Settings' button.
Note: The settings' dialog box appears.
View the ActiveX directory by clicking the 'View Object' button
Note: The 'Downloaded Program Files' window opens.
Remove the following ActiveX objects below (if they exist) by right clicking each one, and then click 'Remove'.
1. BrowseFolderPopup Class
2. DwnldGroupMgr Class
3. McAfee.com Operating System Class
4. Any object enclosed in brackets with numbers and letters.
When finished, close the'Downloaded Program' window.
Click OK to close settings.
Click OK to close Internet Options.
** I only had brackets object as #4 ** Ran live update and it finally worked!!!
4. Any object enclosed in brackets with numbers and letters.
When finished, close the'Downloaded Program' window.
Click OK to close settings.
Click OK to close Internet Options.


----------



## jopelino (Jul 15, 2005)

Hallo , Yesterday I bought Norton Anti Spam 2005, 
after installation by running LiveUpdate I received Error messages LU1806 and LU1812.
I'm from the Netherlands, so I have the Dutch version , and may say that this is not only an antivirus problem from Norton, because I have also Norton anti Virus 2004 Pro Dutch and there I have not these Error messages.

So I am very exciting to with for a solution from Symantek.

Plaes excuse my bad English

Name: jopelino


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

jopelino, a warm welcome to TSG. Do not apologize for your English, it is just fine  Wish I could speak Dutch as well as you have used English to express your problem!!
Sorry that you are also having a difficult time with Norton. Hope that you will soon get the proper help.


----------



## DianeP (Jul 14, 2005)

I probably should have added that once updated completely, go back and turn everything on again. Probably knew this, but after what I just went through I figure 'don't assume anything'


----------



## reghu (Jul 21, 2005)

I had this same problem for almost 2 weeks, doing just about everything that could be done (following everything on the net, and also whatever bits Symantec keeps sending back to me to try). I kept coming back to this thread hoping someone wud have found a solution...

I had tried all combinations, like a clean formatted machine (since it was a new Dell machine, I had the "luxury" of that option), I tried installing with and without SP 1, SP2 (XP Pro)... and NONE worked. I kept getting that 759Kb to update, and the same errors LU1806 and LU1812.

Symantec also had asked me to wait for some time for their LiveUpdate servers to solve this problem... and eventually, what "solved" this for me was the following:-

NAV 2005, the antivirus engine I had was *11.5.0.42 * and it was OEM with my new Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop. Symantec finally sent me (_shipped me a CD_) an updated antivirus engine (*11.5.6.14*) and I installed (after properly removing old installation), and all was fine!!!

On a side note, just before installing this updated engine, I noticed that LiveUpdate stopped giving me the LU1806 and LU1812 errors. But that, I think was just a BS measure from Symantec purposely removing the selection of the AV Engine Update, thereby "removing" the errors. That probably is just sidestepping the problem, without actually solving it.

I hope this was helpful (as much as all your posts had been to me)...  the main problem might be that *Dell* (_as I saw in most cases here_) is shipping an older version of the engine, and symantec cannot update the files of this particular update 11.5.0 to 11.5.6.


----------



## tender38 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am not sure if what I've done works. At least the error message disappears.

The error message I have is:
Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

NAVNT 11.0.2

LiveUpdate was not able to complete this update.

Please contact Technical Support and provide all information displayed on this screen.
For contact information, go to Help->Technical Support from your Symantec product.

The files below could not be updated by LiveUpdate:
-----------------------------------
File: C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NORTON~3\NAVUIHTM.dl^
349784 Bytes 11/30/2004 15:31:03 v11.0.2.4&#12290;

I just move the file, NAVUIHTM.dll, to another folder and try to run live update again. No error message anymore!! Then I move NAVUIHTM.dll back to C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEM WORK\NORTON ANTIVIRUS and run live update again. There is still no error message but I do not know if it "really" solve the problem.

By the way, I find that the latest version of Live Update is 2.7. I have updated my Live Update from 2.6 to 2.7 BEFORE I move NAVUIHTM.dll to some other folder.

Sorry for my poor English. If what I've done is terribly wrong, please tell me. Thank you all, ecpecially TOGG, I found the latest Live Update from the first link you post. Thank you very much.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

tender38,

If your version of NAV shows definitions dated August 26 (for Live Update) or August 30 (for Intelligent Updater) and you have no other error messages, it would appear that you are 'good to go' as they say in the US!

I had no difficulty at all in understanding your post, so there is no need to excuse your English.


----------



## allants (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello to you all
Install all Symantec (Norton) products immedietly after XP SP2-installation - before updating Win XP SP2. I believe that The Microsoft Frame Network files are the reason why LU1806 and 1812 occours  
God Luck to you all with The installations...


----------



## me_dob (Sep 22, 2006)

reghu said:


> I had this same problem for almost 2 weeks, doing just about everything that could be done (following everything on the net, and also whatever bits Symantec keeps sending back to me to try). I kept coming back to this thread hoping someone wud have found a solution...
> 
> I had tried all combinations, like a clean formatted machine (since it was a new Dell machine, I had the "luxury" of that option), I tried installing with and without SP 1, SP2 (XP Pro)... and NONE worked. I kept getting that 759Kb to update, and the same errors LU1806 and LU1812.
> 
> ...


So, I'm having exactly the same problem as Reghu. I contacted Symantec and first they told me to do obvious things like reinstall etc..But I also currently have a 'Trojan.spaxe' virus, the one that tells you that your computer is infected in a pop-up window, all the time..and when I revealed that to the Symantec guy, he said I needed to get rid of the virus and thata would fix the Live Update problem, but according to the symantec web instructions on how to lose yourself the trojan, I need to have completed Liveupdate, which obviously won't work properly. Thus Aah! I have tried everything I can think of. The last past of the instructions to get rid of the trojan involve editing the registry, but I can't find the Subkey which they say the trojan will have dropped.

What do I do?!!


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

March 26th 2007 and I'm also plagued by this annoying LU1812 SyKnapps module when I run LiveUpdate in NIS 2007. You would think that they would have a better help file than "Sorry, better luck next time, uninstall and re-install".

Well, I've done that and dozens of suggestions from all over the web and I still get it. The virus definitions come in fine so that is <some> comfort. It's too bad Jamesnwatson did not give an update on the suggestion from Polak. I'm fed up of going through the hoops and don't really want to go through all that if it doesn't work.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I tried everything Polak suggested and still LU1812 on SyKnapps Module.

:down:


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one having trouble with the syknapps update not installing!!

Tried every solution I've come across while searching the net about said problem, even went as far as to wipe the hard drive & re-install just xp pro, drivers for motherboard & video & then installed norton antivirus 2007 but I still got the lu1812 error with the syknapps module


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Amigafan, you've just saved me a ton of work for nothing.

Did you have service pack 2 installled?

I have XP Home by the way, so it's not limitted to one version.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

One thing that really p*sses me off is that this error has come up for over 2 years now and Norton still hasn't come up with a better diagnostic than "tough luck sucker, better luck next time".

I'm a programmer by trade and when you get something like this the 1st thing you do is spit out some information to help debug the problem. If you can't determine the problem, at least dump some key information, identify exactly WHERE in the code that the error is happening, ANYTHING. But no, they STILL just give a generic hasta-la-vista error.

Pretty sad.


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

I've never bothered asking symantec about the failed installation of syknapps module, after searching online I can see it would be a waste of time to contact them :down: 

Only thing that concerns me is how much protection NAV2007 is giving me without that update being applied, as far as I can tell the virus protection & internet worm protection is functioning ok, so I wonder what that syknapps module does in nav??

If it deals with adware & spyware protection then I'm not too worried about it not updating as I have Ad-aware & Spybot to deal with those threats.

You say you've been having the problem for 2 years  I hope it doesn't take Symantec another 2 years to tell us how to fix the problem

P.S. I am running service pack 2, I created a slipstreamed installation cd with it already applied to save time whenever I need to re-install XP


----------



## GeekMaster (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an Error while doing Live Update on 6 different PC's all running WinXPsp2 and NIS2007 (Norton Internet Security 2007).

They asked me to use the Norton Removal tool which completely removes the product and reinstall. To no avail I still have SyKnapps Module failing LiveUpdate. If I uncheck the SyKnapps Module during LiveUpdate, the other items will update just fine. But if I leave SyKnapps checked to be updated or am set for automatic unattended updates, then LiveUpdate will fail and all updates will not work.

*I was told they have a problem at their end. Please everyone who has this problem telephone them at: North America: (800) 927-3991 and U.K : 44 (0)20-7616-5813 .*

I finally convinced support that I don't have a problem, they do. They told me to call back in 24-48 hours. So I did, they asked me to uninstall and reinstall again. Then they offered me my money back. I told them that wasn't a good answer. Then they asked me to phone back in two weeks and hopefully they get a resolution.

*Please ... everyone who has this problem, telephone support, it's free.*

Good Luck and Hopefully Symantec will figure it out.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

amigafan said:


> ....
> 
> You say you've been having the problem for 2 years  I hope it doesn't take Symantec another 2 years to tell us how to fix the problem
> 
> P.S. I am running service pack 2, I created a slipstreamed installation cd with it already applied to save time whenever I need to re-install XP


Nope, not me, but I'm seeing posts on the web that go back at least to 2005. I only started having this a few weeks ago on a LiveUpdate, been going on ever since.

I'm also trying to set myself with an image DVD in case of failure. I have 8 PCs on my home network and it's time to reformat at least 6 of them. Instead of doing one every 6 months or so like I've been doing, I'm going to invest some time into getting 2 DVD images; Win XP Home with SP2 and Win XP Pro with SP2.

I hope to be able to save some time and only have to install separately Office and other software on the appropriate PCs. My 3 daugthers, wife, email & surf desktop, laptop, gamer and dev PCs all have different configurations. I have my work cut out for me, but once I come up with an efficient technique, I know I'll save time in the long run.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

GeekMaster said:


> .... Then they asked me to phone back in two weeks and hopefully they get a resolution....


Then I guess we better circle April 18th on our calendars. I don't put much hope on it though, they've been slacking off on this issue for TWO YEARS!!! I'm a programmer by trade and that is just unheard of from where I come.

I can appreciate everyone having different configurations, that's the PC life, but darn, start putting out diagnostic messages in the LiveUpdates to try to track down the problem. I'm sure many of us would be more than happy to use a reporting back feature like MS uses to try to fix this bug. It's not like it's hard to click on a SEND DUMP button.

I know some bugs can be VERY hard to track down, but I've seen ZERO effort from Symantec. Just look at their support page for LU1812, it is totally useless. Shoot, they even offerred to give you your money back and let their arms drop, that is just miserable support.

I don't want my money back either. I don't want to switch to another product, I've been buying Norton since day #1 and I rely on them to keep my assets and information secure.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

GeekMaster said:


> ... Please everyone who has this problem telephone them at: North America: (800) 927-3991 and U.K : 44 (0)20-7616-5813 .[/B]...


Well, I did just that and after the required LONG wait, I got a very nice tech to help me out. He made me run the *Intelligent Updater *and says to wait 24 hours before trying LiveUpdate again to test the results. The date for my virus definitions is now April 7, 2007, I didn't notice what it was before running the tool. Get many other tools here:

Symantec Tools

I have no idea if this will fix my problem,I've tried so many things I don't know if I tried this one. Anyways, I'll know in 24 hours.


----------



## RalphFromGermany (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi,

we had a great Discussion for more than three weeks in Germany, because of the SyKnApps-Update-Problem. Lots of users have been concerned.

So, today one user brought a solution, which solved the problem in our workgroup-network with six pc's.

Procedure:

1.) Reset the former changed Environment-Variables TEMP & TMP (User & System) to the default preset (c:\windows\temp)
2.) Reboot your system
3.) Perform a LiveUpdate
4.) :up: Problem with SyKnApps-Update should be solved

:down: Notice the stupid behaviour of Symantec-World-Wide-Support and check other security software before you buy your next update.

 Thanks to the gloabl community, esp. an unknown japanese guy, who figured out this solution.

Hope, this was useful.

Bye

Ralph
Kerpen / Germany


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

Well that would explain it for sure, as I have moved both system & user temp folders to a seperate partition, along with the pagefile, to stop the windows partition getting cluttered with temp files.

Will move them back and re-install nav2007, I went back to 2005 edition because of the update problems


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I'd be intereseted to know if this solution works for anyone else.

I just changed the variables back to default, rebooted and the liveupdate still failed.


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

Well after that reply I don't know if it's worth the hassle of removing nav2005 just to try the 2007 version again. Did you remove all temp files in the user and windows temp folders before running liveupdate again?


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, don't bother with that Intelligent Updater thingy, it didn't do anything.

Now checking out Ralph's suggestion...


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

RalphFromGermany said:


> Hi,
> ...
> 1.) Reset the former changed Environment-Variables TEMP & TMP (User & System) to the default preset (c:\windows\temp)
> ...
> ...


Ok, I'm an idiot. What exactly am I supposed to change and where? My Windows Temp folder is empty.


----------



## DemonDNF (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok, I found the post way back that explains START / RUN / %TEMP% ENTER. Nope, it didn't change anything, same LU1812 on same module.

And if I understood properly that Intelligent Updater is just to update the virus definitions, then the tech that answered me is nothing but a burger-flipping jock by day with ZERO support qualifications. I told him the defs were coming in fine, that it was another module in error.

Pretty sad case of support from Symantec. :down:


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

DemonDNF said:


> Ok, I'm an idiot. What exactly am I supposed to change and where? My Windows Temp folder is empty.


Control Panel > System > Advanced Tab > Environment Variables and change the TEMP and TMP variables to point to C:\Windows\Temp

WHICH will be the default unless you have moved the creation of temp files to another partition.

This is "supposedly" what the fix that is "supposed" to work. In my case, it did not.


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

WhitPhil said:


> Control Panel > System > Advanced Tab > Environment Variables and change the TEMP and TMP variables to point to C:\Windows\Temp
> 
> WHICH will be the default unless you have moved the creation of temp files to another partition.
> 
> This is "supposedly" what the fix that is "supposed" to work. In my case, it did not.


What about the user temp files, did you put them back to default or had you never changed the path of those temp files. Don't forget that system & user temp files are stored in different locations


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

amigafan said:


> What about the user temp files, did you put them back to default or had you never changed the path of those temp files. Don't forget that system & user temp files are stored in different locations


??Well, they can be set to different locations, but it would make little sense to to that. IMHO

I have both my TEMP and TMP variables set to H:\Temp

I changed them back to C:\Windows\Temp, reran the LiveUpdate and got the same error.

Why do you ask?
Did this "fix" actually work for you?


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

WhitPhil said:


> ??Well, they can be set to different locations, but it would make little sense to to that. IMHO
> 
> I have both my TEMP and TMP variables set to H:\Temp
> 
> ...


I just tried the fix & yes it DID WORK :up: woohoo, can't believe it was something so simple!! lol

I don't think I explained myself properly last time, I wasn't on about having different locations for the TMP & TEMP variables, I was on about the USER temp files (tmp & temp) are stored in a different location to the windows temp files (tmp & temp). On my system I had changed both sets of variables to point to a different location.

I did a search on google to find out what the default settings were for the user temp location as I couldn't remember what it was. Below is what the user tmp & temp variables should be set to

C:\DOCUME~1\{username}\LOCALS~1\Temp

Once I changed my user variables back to that, & put the windows ones back to c:\windows\temp , everything worked like a charm & liveupdate installed all the updates without a hitch


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Wow, sounds good.

Now, could you explain in more detail exactly what you did?

AFAIK there are only 2 Environmental variables that can be set, TEMP and TMP, and these are changed in Control Panel .... as in my post above.

You seem to be indicating that the User Temp/Tmp file locations are controlled differently??

Anyway, details of exactly what you changed would be appreciated.

Tx


----------



## amigafan (Mar 28, 2007)

They way I've always changed environment variables for temp storage is by right clicking the my computer icon on your desktop & choosing properties then in the window that opens up click on the 'advanced' tab then down the bottom of the window you will see the `environment variables` button.

Click on that then in the top part of the window that opens will be where you set the temp locations for user files, then in the lower part of the window if you drag the bar all the way down you will see the variables you can change for the windows temp files.

Hope that helps


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

:up: :up: :up: 

Thanks.

Each time that I was in the Environmental Variables screen I was only seeing the User ones, not the System ones.

Once I changed both sets and rebooted, the install went fine.

BTW I changed both (all 4) to C:\Windows\Temp


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

jamesrwatson said:


> Hello again all. When i first activated Norton Internet Security 2005 (anti spyware edition), i received the error message: "Norton Anti Virus does not support the repair feature. Please uninstall and reinstall. This i did. Now whenever i try to update using live update i always get a problem with the NAV update. It says:
> 
> Sorry that is a little long but i thought it might be necessary for diagnosis. There is also a red cross next to Norton Antivirus with the detail:
> 
> ...


hi if the issue is still presisting pls confirm ..i may resolve ur issue for good


----------

